
Uber Tops 500,000 Signatures on Petition to Halt London Ban - sillypuddy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-23/uber-reaches-500-000-petition-signatures-to-protest-london-ban
======
basicplus2
God this is all so ridiculous..

Just license Uber drivers and normal taxi drivers requiring police check, and
psych test, refund all taxi plate fees with proceeds of new driver license
fees and be done with it.

